# Rebuilding My Audi A4



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

After having a competition audio system in my Audi A4 for about 4 years, I've decided it is time for a refresh. There are some parts of the system that I love, and some parts that have driven me nuts. And then to top it off, I blew a couple of the caps in my ancient Phoenix Gold MS Series amps. So instead of patching the system together, the decision was to redo the majority of the system but remain competitive in the classes that the car competes in. 










Since my family moved recently, taking it back to Benchmark Audio in Upstate NY wasn't practical. It went from a 6 hour drive to a 15 hour drive, which just isn't going to happen. 

So after looking at a ton of shops, the decision was made to take the car to Acoustic Images in Mooresville, NC. The crew at AI employs a number of veteran competitors including Bryan Wilkinson, Jason Syner, Mark Worell and other well known industry installers. 

I also got a little help from some great manufacturers: JL Audio, Second Skin and AudioControl have all helped out with the project. We will be covering each of those sponsor's products usage in the rebuilt system. 























The goals of the system were pretty easy:

Run the 
front stage 100% Active, getting rid of the Alpine F#1 Passive Crossover Networks 
Install New Subwoofers 
Replace Existing Sound Dampening Materials 
Over the next couple of weeks we'll post up pictures of the trunk being redone, the kicks and doors being rebuilt, and some general rebuilding of the car. It's going to be quite a process, but I'm really looking forward to the results. Stay tuned!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the system before it was changed:








Head Unit









Head Unit Before Being Installed









Head Unit Installed









Driver's Side Kick









Pass Side Kick









Trunk









Door Before the 7" Driver went in









Behind the Back Seat









Trunk with Beauty Panel's Installed


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

That car is fricking sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

nice! and your going to change that??!
Are the PG amps staying?


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> That car is fricking sweet!!!!!!!!


Yeah. The guy who ran the wires in my first install was a genius.  Good to see you Tom!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> nice! and your going to change that??!
> Are the PG amps staying?


We are. The new system will include a pair of the F#1 Tweets, a Pair of F#1 5" Mid Range Drivers and 7" Mid Bass Drivers.

We will also be removing all of the Dynamat from the car. We are replacing that with Second Skin Damplifier Pro. 

And the PG 10" Subs never could get low enough or loud enough for me. So a pair of 12TW5's are being put in the car. 

And to make it all much more fun, I have a small collection of MS Series amps that PG powder coated to match. So Dr. Fosgate is repairing all of the caps on the blown amps and checking them all out. We are increasing the number of amps from 4 to 6. It will include: MS275x3 MS2125x2 and MS2250x1...

My hope is that the car will be as loud as can be. I have a competition car now and this will be my daily driver.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

BenVollmer said:


> We are. The new system will include a pair of the F#1 Tweets, a Pair of F#1 5" Mid Range Drivers and 7" Mid Bass Drivers.
> 
> We will also be removing all of the Dynamat from the car. We are replacing that with Second Skin Damplifier Pro.
> 
> ...


 Why remove the dynamat at all, you better off to layer the damplifier on top of it imo. Also is that exposed metal face that the deck is mounted permanent or are you going to be making some sort of insert for it? It just looks very unfinished imo and does match the rest of the dash at all.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Thrill_House said:


> Why remove the dynamat at all, you better off to layer the damplifier on top of it imo. Also is that exposed metal face that the deck is mounted permanent or are you going to be making some sort of insert for it? It just looks very unfinished imo and does match the rest of the dash at all.



Removing the Dynamat is 100% personal. While it wouldn't hurt to leave it in, I do not want it in the car. If it means burning the car, that is cool. Just I want Dynamic Control's Product ALL out of the car. 

The metal around the deck matches the metal around the speakers. It was part of the theme.... If you look around the speakers you will see the same metal. I don't like it in pics, but it actually look spretty good in person. It is actually finished, but the finish is clear.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

wicked old MS PG amps FTW. I loved those amps. I think second only to my old pro mos PPI's


looking forward to see the new build Ben you can bring it out to Denver for some shows! LOL


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

if i were you, i would stay away from the alpine F#1 stuff and get real scanspeak drivers. unless you are getting a dealer discount or something, the only difference between the two is alpine had tympany coat the cones and the price was hiked up.

but thats just me. the f#1 9990 stuff is nuts. wish i could use it. me and my lowly dvi-9861 and pxa-h701 lol.

looks clean though. real clean.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

what is up with the double posts ive been getting.

sorry.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Here is the previous amp rack. Audi has 4 tie downs in the trunk, that go all the way through the car. One of the edicts is that no additional holes will be drilled. So in the previous system and the new one, we have used those hole to support the whole truck assembly. 









This was the 1/4" Alum amp rack. 









Here is the new amp rack. It is made out of 1x2 tube steel.









One of the Welds. 









What it will look like with all six amps installed. 









What the final product will look like. The square cut outs will have plexi installed in them to show off the JL Audio 13TW5. 









Top View









Front of the Subwoofer #1









Rear of the JL 13TW5. Next comes some egg crate foam around the subs and up to the plexi. 

Next will come some Second Skin being applied!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

It_Hertz said:


> wicked old MS PG amps FTW. I loved those amps. I think second only to my old pro mos PPI's
> 
> 
> looking forward to see the new build Ben you can bring it out to Denver for some shows! LOL


I used to have a PRO MOS 12 and a PRO MOS 50. I LOVED the 12. The 50's power supply just always hated me. 

I would love to do a PPI Art Series System with Water Cooling.. Just like the old days. 

Would love to come to Denver. One of my good friends just moved there... But the drive would kill me.


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow, hard to believe you would want to peel the Extreme off that badly. Ant makes a great product (Second Skin), but from my own personal experience with both products, the Extreme worked better. I tried the inside of my doors with deamplifier pro and had a hard time with it staying put. The Extreme has never moved. 

Shane


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice build ! Those corner jigs are pretty neat. I should get some of those.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

BenVollmer said:


> I used to have a PRO MOS 12 and a PRO MOS 50. I LOVED the 12. The 50's power supply just always hated me.
> 
> I would love to do a PPI Art Series System with Water Cooling.. Just like the old days.
> 
> Would love to come to Denver. One of my good friends just moved there... But the drive would kill me.




Will you be at spring break with it? I am planning on being there. Would love to get a listen.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

what amp are those ? in the 1st post


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

It_Hertz said:


> Will you be at spring break with it? I am planning on being there. Would love to get a listen.


Heck yeah. I will have this or Harry Kimura's old Acura Legend there. Both of them will be done. Just depends on if I drive down or tow down.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

khanhfat said:


> what amp are those ? in the 1st post


They are all Phoenix Gold MS Series amps. The one closest to you is a Son of Frank, which is a MS2125 and MS275 in the same chassis. The back two are an MS2125 and a MS275. They are upside down, with the heat sinks being on the bottom. 

The new system will be those four amps plus one additional MS275 and one MS2250.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

This is great, loving the install..
Keep us posted on the JL Slim.
Would also like to join Bryan & give it a lison
Keep up the great Work


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good buddy! Tell your new installers that I said they do nice work!


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

Shocking you are in Atlanta and didnt look to Jeff Smith or Calvin Thomas for install?


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

BenVollmer said:


> Heck yeah. I will have this or Harry Kimura's old Acura Legend there. Both of them will be done. Just depends on if I drive down or tow down.



The the legendary legend.... haven't seen (or Heard) that one in ages.
is it going to be running through the lanes? 

need to get both of them in the lanes.

old school systems in the lanes for a comeback FTW!!!!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Ben, loving your A4 and I look forward to seeing you at Spring Break! I can't wait to get your input on the real install in the my pos acura (your A4 makes me miss my GTI).


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

It_Hertz said:


> The the legendary legend.... haven't seen (or Heard) that one in ages.
> is it going to be running through the lanes?
> 
> need to get both of them in the lanes.
> ...


The orginal system in the Audi was 100% analog old school. MX406, AX406a, EQ232, TBAT, etc.... 

I wish I could get both of them there. Not gonna happen based upon distance and budget. The Acura will be the big show car and the audi will be for the ones I don't feel like towing too...


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

pyropoptrt said:


> Ben, loving your A4 and I look forward to seeing you at Spring Break! I can't wait to get your input on the real install in the my pos acura (your A4 makes me miss my GTI).


I will have to make sure I judge your class for Install...


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm sure it'll look and sound like sh-- like always  Won't stop us from bs-ing about VW/Audis for a good 10+ minutes though.


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Man, that's shaping up to be one CLEAN install! I think you need plexi covers to show off those freakin' amazing welds on the amp rack!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, I live in Atlanta and I would love to hear the car as well. By the way I saw the Acura in the shop a little while back. Very Nice.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

BenVollmer said:


> I will have to make sure I judge your class for Install...


Will you be judging all classes at the finals?


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Wow, I live in Atlanta and I would love to hear the car as well. By the way I saw the Acura in the shop a little while back. Very Nice.


Come on by. I am north of town. Send me a PM or email.  Both cars will be back home in Mid January. The Acura is available anytime.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Thrill_House said:


> Will you be judging all classes at the finals?


I am not even sure I will be judging. I will have a car in the lanes, so not really sure.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey buddy, how 'bout some updates? LOL!
Tell the Family I said HI


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I love this so far.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I want to steal that headunit. 


Nice ride, man. Subscribed to thread.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

BenVollmer said:


> Come on by. I am north of town. Send me a PM or email.  Both cars will be back home in Mid January. The Acura is available anytime.



PM sent.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

So the car is coming along very nicely. 









Here is the trunk with the Second Skin Applied through out the trunk. 









Here is the support structure for the Alpine F#1 DVI-H990. The feet will be removed from the F#1 and it will be bolted to this structure. 









Moving to the front of the car, a pair of new door panels were dropped off with the car. They were used to create a mold and will be used in the car when it is done.  









Here is the fiberglass / MDF / ABS mockup.









Here is how they will look with the grill in place. 









Here is the grill and Alpine F#1 7" Driver...









Here is how the panels will look in the door. They will be painted to match the car's interior.









Here is a picture of the fiberglass work at the edge of the subwoofer enclosure / door area behind the rear seat.









Here it is behind the seat with one of the subs put in place. This will probably be wrapped in vinyl or painted to look OEM.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Double Post


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Sweet!

Let me ask you....

1. How long, once you decided on your installer, did it take you to work out the details/cost...etc.?

2. Once the install commenced, what is the expected turn around time.

I like your installer....and I am in no hurry. This is a general question, since it will be my first install.

Thanks!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Let me ask you....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the questions.  First off, the systems I do are all 100% Competition Systems, which means that normal time frames do not apply. Generally, shops do not make a ton of money on competition systems, as they always seem to go over budget, etc...  So my systems get worked around between "real" work. 

The "non" Competition system in the wife's ride was done in less than two days. Her truck looks and acts 100% stock, but without the need to impress judges and some of the rules not really an issue, we slammed it together.  And in some repects behind the scenes it shows. 

So know before hand if this is a "competition" or show car system... And plan accordingly. 

It all depends on the installer. I got a chance to talk with Bryan at SBN this past year. I visited them this past May. And then in November I dropped the car off. The actual what of the system was about 30-45 minutes. 

My comfort level was high, I know what the car was doing and what the end goal was. And between Mark and Jason, I knew the type of installer I wanted and that they shared a common vision. 

For my first install in the Audi, I actually dropped the guys off at Benchmark off with a small book. In the book, I had pictures of systems I like, systems I didn't like, it was sorta a step by step spec book. The trick there is to give the installer latitude while allowing your goals to be met. Blown Mustang GT can chime in about that experience... (Hey Tom, any Pictures of my car yet?) 

We chat about once a week about the system as a whole, and we make decisions that make sense at that time. So like the sub panel, we are now deciding what to cover it in. I could have specified vinyl, but why rob the installer of his or her creative juices? 

My time table was one month. Again, the car will be worked in along with other cars. I own several other cars, so I don't care if it is there for a month or three. Dr. Fosgate also rebuilt my amps, I ended up buying some additional fuse blocks, etc... so the time has stetched out. My guess is that the car will be done ~ Jan 15th. 

You should also budget ~ 10-20% in overages. Something will go wrong...


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I think we may have left some of them at kinko's, when we were there at 2am the day of Finals. LOL!!!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

After a little powdercoating, the Matrix Pieces are headed back to the Pacific NW to the team at AudioControl to have them custom Silk screened to match the custom PG Amp colors. 










We were going to orginally run some PG RCA's again, but availability of them left a ton to be desired. So IXOS RCA's are going to be utilized...










Work is progressing... Car should be done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Passenger Door is done.  (And is the Drivers...)


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Holey Moley! They are some NEAT doors. Envious!
Can't wait to see how the boot & subwoofers turn out now!


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow... those doors are inspiring me to redo my system now...

Hmmm...


----------



## Valoblk (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude, I am in AWE. I have never seen a better solution to the problem that all of us B5 A4 and S4 owners have: how to mount larger midbass drivers up front with the horrible door panel mount situation that Audi has cursed us with. I had Diamond Hex 5.25's up front on a MDF baffles in each door, but I had all sorts of problems with weird resonances. I recently ripped these out and replaced them with 5" Dayton RS125's and these sound infinitely better; the midrange is incredible, and they blend well with the Diamond tweets in the kicks. Still no up front midbass of course, so I stole an idea from some of the old USD/SpeakerWorks competition cars in the 90's - I'm building some small sealed enclosures for my 6.25" midbasses and mounting them on the floor in front of the seats. I can't wait to see how they sound. 

I also remember reading your story about how you came to acquire Harry Kimura's Legend. Amazing, and I am convinced that it's in good hands. I'm sure that you know that this car is really a priceless treasure in the world of mobile audio. Careers have been launched, marriages have been ruined, companies have come and gone......all because of that dammed car and trying to equal it. 

Once again, great work. I'd love to know how the Audi sounds compared to the Legend. if it's good, there is hope after all.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Front Kick. With the Scan Mid's behind them. 








Kick with the door closed.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Valoblk said:


> Dude, I am in AWE. I have never seen a better solution to the problem that all of us B5 A4 and S4 owners have: how to mount larger midbass drivers up front with the horrible door panel mount situation that Audi has cursed us with. I had Diamond Hex 5.25's up front on a MDF baffles in each door, but I had all sorts of problems with weird resonances. I recently ripped these out and replaced them with 5" Dayton RS125's and these sound infinitely better; the midrange is incredible, and they blend well with the Diamond tweets in the kicks. Still no up front midbass of course, so I stole an idea from some of the old USD/SpeakerWorks competition cars in the 90's - I'm building some small sealed enclosures for my 6.25" midbasses and mounting them on the floor in front of the seats. I can't wait to see how they sound.
> 
> I also remember reading your story about how you came to acquire Harry Kimura's Legend. Amazing, and I am convinced that it's in good hands. I'm sure that you know that this car is really a priceless treasure in the world of mobile audio. Careers have been launched, marriages have been ruined, companies have come and gone......all because of that dammed car and trying to equal it.
> 
> Once again, great work. I'd love to know how the Audi sounds compared to the Legend. if it's good, there is hope after all.


Even better... Drop some JL 5" Subwoofers under the front seats.... We did that is in my wife's truck. It rocks. 

There are some euro pods available, but I didn't want them.  The old doors with the external pods work awesome for 6" or smaller, but I wanted all 7" in the door... 

The Acura is AWESOME. I love that car. The orginal design was done after that car for the Audi. That car when fully tuned will be scary. It is a beast... She will be at shows all year. 

I think the sounds will be 100% different. The Acura is very comp focused, with tuning for judges. The Audi will be tuned fr me. Which means it will be loud as sin. 

Thanks for the kind words, if you get down to the ATL, PM me... The house is always open for guests.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice install!
Do you have the midbasses in sealed boxes or do they just play straight into the dors?
I think mine got a bit limited output, but ill try to seal my doors better and se how that will work out. Would be interesting putting a small port in the door to se how that works.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

hc_TK said:


> Nice install!
> Do you have the midbasses in sealed boxes or do they just play straight into the dors?
> I think mine got a bit limited output, but ill try to seal my doors better and se how that will work out. Would be interesting putting a small port in the door to se how that works.


Does the A3 not have an innner door skin either? These babies are sealed.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

BenVollmer said:


> Does the A3 not have an innner door skin either? These babies are sealed.


the doors looks like this
http://s14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/hc_TK/Div/Prosjekt a3/?action=view&current=P7310008.jpg
Sealed in door or did you create a box?


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

sorry double post


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Nope. On the B5, Audi didn't put ANY inner skin on the door at all. NONE. So the speaker is mounted to the door... And it is sealed. (Now...) But the overall issue with the A4 is the lack of the inner door skin. It completely wrecks putting big mid bass up front...


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Doors look awesome buddy!! Still not quite sure about the kicks :worried:


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

you dont perhaps have photo's of the rear of the door cards?

And great looking install you have here.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

Thats a cool system you got there, I wish I had a system like yours....


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> Doors look awesome buddy!! Still not quite sure about the kicks :worried:


It is called Stealth... This way a judge can't see where the mid / tweet is... Keeps them from seeing a tear drop and making a decision.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

glidn said:


> you dont perhaps have photo's of the rear of the door cards?
> 
> And great looking install you have here.
> Keep up the good work.



Not Yet. More Pictures are coming. Once the install is fully done, more of those pictures will be posted. You interested in how it is adhered or sealed?


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

BenVollmer said:


> You interested in how it is adhered or sealed?


would be interesting to se!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

BenVollmer said:


> Not Yet. More Pictures are coming. Once the install is fully done, more of those pictures will be posted. You interested in how it is adhered or sealed?


Well both really, always trying to get ideas of what i can do to improve on my own system.

thanks for the heads up about photo's.


----------



## Potent (Jun 21, 2008)

Really awesome install... Really inspiring...


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

BenVollmer said:


> Not Yet. More Pictures are coming. Once the install is fully done, more of those pictures will be posted. You interested in how it is adhered or sealed?


Well both really, always trying to get ideas of what i can do to improve on my own system.

thanks for the heads up about photo's.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Here is the final panel for covering the sub box and displaying the two JL 13TW5 Subwoofers.










And here it is painted and in the car with the subwoofers loaded.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Here is the Alpine Processor. The processor was taken apart and the mounting feet were replaced with mounting tabs. The mounting tabs are then bolted into a metal frame that is welded to the car. 










And here is all of the power distro. The three on the bottom are for the amps and the one on the top is for all of the accessories.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

No grills for the subs, Ben.
I want to judge your car so bad.
j/k
It's looking awesome.

Jorge.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

doitor said:


> No grills for the subs, Ben.
> I want to judge your car so bad.
> j/k
> It's looking awesome.
> ...


They are on order.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

BenVollmer said:


> It is called Stealth... This way a judge can't see where the mid / tweet is... Keeps them from seeing a tear drop and making a decision.


I know, you explained it to me before; just thought that I would give you a little grief in public. Sorry  Everything looks really well. I like the facia for the front of the sub box; looks good painted!


----------



## roysav (May 21, 2008)

really smart build there mate,nice to see a euro car car done so well.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> Looking good buddy! Tell your new installers that I said they do nice work!



Thanks =)
I love this car btw .
Mark is a very very talented builder
Working with Mark on Bens car has been a lot of fun, I am gonna get Mark to join too btw.

Thanks for letting me have the opportunity to work on your car Ben. 
Very cool of you to promote us on here too Bro 
Later
Joey


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Someone needs to tell Mark that he doesn't know how to weld...lol.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Someone needs to tell Mark that he doesn't know how to weld...lol.


Jason-
I will let you tell him that....  The sad thing is that everything is powdercoated, so most of the welds are covered up....


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Mark sucks he cant lay glass upside down either.
=)


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Coming along nicely guys! Keep up the great work.

Ben,
Hopefully, I will be able to get down to Atl. this summer to check out your new house, and listen to your two cars. Good luck at spring break!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks For the kindness 
Hope all is well up north,,, I bet it is cold
ughhh
im too cold here even


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

It is Fricking Freezing up here!!!!!!!! I HATE WINTER!! I hope you guys are all staying warm.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Bens car is so hot it keeps the bay at 72 degrees =)


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I thought that was from the Buckethead


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Ben,

Do you have a pic of the driver side kick? I'm curious to see what you did with the dead pedal. I'm wanting to try kicks out on my B5 Passat, but I refuse to lose my dead pedal.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

bass_lover1 said:


> Ben,
> 
> Do you have a pic of the driver side kick? I'm curious to see what you did with the dead pedal. I'm wanting to try kicks out on my B5 Passat, but I refuse to lose my dead pedal.


Dead Pedal? What is a dead pedal? I haven't had one in at least 5 years. The Dead Pedal is gone. You choices are the connection station relocation or the dead pedal staying. Seeing how the connection station is already a complete pain in the donkey, relocation of that isn't an option. 

Try it, you may even not miss it too badly.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

g0a said:


> Bens car is so hot it keeps the bay at 72 degrees =)



Insert Your Momma Joke Here.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Very clean professional build. As a former installer I am impressed and pleased with what your guys are showing can be done by conscientious pros (also see SimplicitySound's work!). Questions:

1) Why didn't you use midbasses on the floor or under your seats in the Audi if they worked so well in your wife's car?

2) Can you localize the rear midbasses in the Acura?


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

funkalicious said:


> Very clean professional build. As a former installer I am impressed and pleased with what your guys are showing can be done by conscientious pros (also see SimplicitySound's work!). Questions:
> 
> 1) Why didn't you use midbasses on the floor or under your seats in the Audi if they worked so well in your wife's car?
> 
> 2) Can you localize the rear midbasses in the Acura?


Funk-
Thanks for the note. I LOVE Mark, Joey and Jason. The work that they do is truly amazing. 

The wife's truck has high seats and has a factory location for the OEM Subwoofers. So fitting a 1/2 cube under the seat was easy. (And used the factory boxes as a matter of fact...) The Audi has seats that go back and forth as well as up and down. I am 6'2" tall and 90% of that is waist up, so my seat is always in the lowest settings. Not a whole lot is going to fit there... The other location that would have been pimp would be the floor boards. But the whole pedal thing got in the way. With metal cutting, more options would have been opened. The rules were NO metal cutting.

No you can't. That car is scary. I would say it probably needs a few more weeks of tuning, but the mid bass is not localized. It does some "interesting" things with stage depth. Depending on the crossover points etc, this can be worked out. The path lengths are closely matched. 

I need to start a build log for that here...  Maybe right after SBN. 

If y'all get in the ATL area,all three cars sit in the garage or house 95% of the time. You are more than welcome to come and consume a beverage and listen...

Ben


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Ben: So *if* you had the room would you do the midbasses under the seats? Are the rear midbass speakers in the Acura physically or electronically time-aligned?

Side note: Buying clothes must really suck with body proportions like that!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

funkalicious said:


> Ben: So *if* you had the room would you do the midbasses under the seats? Are the rear midbass speakers in the Acura physically or electronically time-aligned?
> 
> Side note: Buying clothes must really suck with body proportions like that!


I would probably not. It limits the frequencies you can use. The Mid's in my wife's truck are playing ~40-160 or so with the mid ranges playing from 120 and up... If i wanted to go to 200 or so, it sounds a little funny. 

The rears are path lengthed to the front. I have a stong adversion to T/A. 

Yeah, I wear 2 or 3 XL with Tall Sizes... My 5' wife and I have the same inseam...


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

BenVollmer said:


> Funk-
> Thanks for the note. I LOVE Mark, Joey and Jason. The work that they do is truly amazing.


Thanks Ben =)


BenVollmer said:


> The rules were NO metal cutting.


what about the roof we cut off?


----------



## Valoblk (Nov 25, 2008)

funkalicious said:


> Ben: So *if* you had the room would you do the midbasses under the seats? Are the rear midbass speakers in the Acura physically or electronically time-aligned?
> 
> Side note: Buying clothes must really suck with body proportions like that!


Not to threadjack, buy there is absolutely NO room under the seats of the A4 for midbasses, or anything else for that matter. I'm 6'2" as well, and I have to drive the car with the seats all the way back to get comfortable. I built some temporary enclosures for a set of old 6.5" Polk DX/Vifa midbasses that I had laying around, and I've been experimenting with positioning them on the floor directly in front of the seats, and I've been getting pretty good results so far. Much better midbass volume up front, and it hasn't been pulling the image backwards too much. Path Lengths between the Diamond Hex Tweeters and the Dayton Rs125 mids are not too bad; The mids are in the factory locations on sealed MDF baffles in the deadened doors, and the tweets are down in the kicks. 

If I continue to get decent results with the temp enclosures, I might just fabricate some better ones and upgrade the woofers. 

I do have a nasty peak/ringing in the 1-1.5 khz range that I can't seem to EQ out for some reason.....any ideas??


----------



## 99GPGTX (Nov 20, 2008)

legit


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Hooking it all up to test. No techflex or heat shrink on all of the wire. 









Front of Sub Bux with no panel to cover it. 









Sub Box looking forward with the Accoustic Foam applied. 









With the JL Audio 13TW5 installed to a make sure it all looks and acts right. 









Views of the trunk before Vinyl / Carpet / Plexi are applied.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking Awesome... Now hurry up and finish it!!!!! LOL!
I want to see the finished result.

Hey Ben, did you ever put up a build log of the Acura on here?


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> Looking Awesome... Now hurry up and finish it!!!!! LOL!
> I want to see the finished result.
> 
> Hey Ben, did you ever put up a build log of the Acura on here?



LOL... Hey Mark... You have any pics for me today? Sounds familiar doesn't it? 

No build log of the Acura. That will be next. Waiting on all of the gear first to get them up.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

BenVollmer said:


> LOL... Hey Mark... You have any pics for me today? Sounds familiar doesn't it?
> 
> No build log of the Acura. That will be next. Waiting on all of the gear first to get them up.


I thought that you would enjoy that coming from me for a change!! LOL!


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

I always wondered what happened to Harry's Car. Whats it up to now?


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

orangelss said:


> I always wondered what happened to Harry's Car. Whats it up to now?


It is ready to come back. Jeff Smith and James Stanton rebuilt the car from the ground up. We kept all of the orginal gear that was feasible. Some new suprises, but a scary good car. Look for a build thread on it soon. Or come to a show.


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow that really is an awesome build log.Well done your work is nothing short of fantastic


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Mark = Beast


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What's up with you and the foam?


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Hahahahahaha
get ready for the foam in my car
and some 8s in the doors =)


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> What's up with you and the foam?


I am trying to be like Andy Jones. My new License Plate will read "Foam 2"..


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

How do you like the new JL subs? Thinking I might try them in my 300ce


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

BenVollmer said:


> It is ready to come back. Jeff Smith and James Stanton rebuilt the car from the ground up. We kept all of the orginal gear that was feasible. Some new suprises, but a scary good car. Look for a build thread on it soon. Or come to a show.


Cant remember, did he have the Alpine Class A amps like Richards Buick right?


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

it was the alpine 3545 

Alpine 3545

it ran 3 of them


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep thats them. Was a couple on e-bay a month or 2 ago. Didnt win either though.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

here are a few pics of the rebuilt legend:

http://caraudionationals.com/photos/2008mecafinals/images/1920/original.aspx

http://caraudionationals.com/photos/2008mecafinals/images/1921/original.aspx

http://caraudionationals.com/photos/2008mecafinals/images/1922/original.aspx

http://caraudionationals.com/photos/2008mecafinals/images/1923/original.aspx

http://caraudionationals.com/photos/2008mecafinals/images/1924/original.aspx

http://caraudionationals.com/photos/2008mecafinals/images/1925/original.aspx

http://caraudionationals.com/photos/2008mecafinals/images/1926/original.aspx

http://caraudionationals.com/photos/2008mecafinals/images/1927/original.aspx

i hope you will be kind enough to post a REBUILD-log of the legend , ben. this is one of my all time favorites. i am curious to see what jeff and james did. does nolan menne still work for james?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ben, ask Joey about that...I tried to help an old co-worker out and suggested using foam. He didn't want to hear that.



BenVollmer said:


> I am trying to be like Andy Jones. My new License Plate will read "Foam 2"..


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

SteveH! said:


> here are a few pics of the rebuilt legend:
> 
> http://caraudionationals.com/photos/2008mecafinals/images/1920/original.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. I remember the CSR write up on that car. Very clean layout and really like the micro spare.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Picked the car up yesterday. WOW. The pictures don't tell the whole story. The fit n finish is awesome. The sound is the best my car has EVER sounded. I will do a full write up when my brain isn't fried.  Here are some pics...


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

SWWWEEETTT....I've been waiting soo long to see those Sub's for an install, Can't wait to hear back from you!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey Ben, if the Audi (or the Legend) is going to be at Mark's seminar next weekend I would love to get a listen!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

At least one will be there.  You coming over from Mississippi? You ought to talk with Rick too... He was thinking about going on just sunday...


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

braves6117 said:


> SWWWEEETTT....I've been waiting soo long to see those Sub's for an install, Can't wait to hear back from you!


These subs rock. I mean rock. They play down low, if you never saw them, you would NEVER know they are thin. The sub boxes are .79 CU FT each chamber. While the W6 maybe a little better, I would put these TW5's up against ANY sub I have ever owned. JL deserves a medal or two for them...


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

SteveH! said:


> it was the alpine 3545
> 
> Alpine 3545
> 
> it ran 3 of them


The car had more systems than you or I have had shoes. I have the install books, the 3545 is one system.... But the car had a TON of systems in it. The last amps where crossfire amps. There where very few things that never changed in the system. It like many great systems of the past had more systems than you could count.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

BenVollmer said:


> At least one will be there.  You coming over from Mississippi? You ought to talk with Rick too... He was thinking about going on just sunday...


I'll harass that cracka. I know I'll be there the entire weekend. I might even try to get a glamour shot of you!


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if you mentioned it somewhere else, but are you leaving the top half of the back seat off? From the above most recent pictures, I can't tell if you have them on or not. I'm just curious on which your listening impressions are based are with or without the seat tops.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

JediMentality said:


> I'm not sure if you mentioned it somewhere else, but are you leaving the top half of the back seat off? From the above most recent pictures, I can't tell if you have them on or not. I'm just curious on which your listening impressions are based are with or without the seat tops.


Nope. The back seat goes back in. The car looks 100% stock when the whole thing is closed up. 

The seat tops where up when I listened.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Now that's a neat trunk install,well layed out & simple looking(I know it wasn't easy though) with alot of space left. Do u have any pix of the finished sub facia(interior)?


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

So they sound good with the seats on up. Good. Like I said I was just curious. If you have the time, may I suggest that you write a more extended review on the tw5's? I would definitely appreciate I know others would too. If not, that's alright. I'm loving the install by the way. It makes me







.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Ben, It was good seeing you yesterday.I liked the way it sounded(we went indepth about my impressions last night)

Guys, Ben is right pictures do not do this car justice.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

Ben-
Would love to hear about any specific challenges/solutions you had with resonance in the doors - just gorgeous door pods, by the way. 

I have a 2001 A4, and your 3-way setup was something I balked at this past summer - just more than I wanted to tackle, and I was scared about mid-bass resonance with no inner metal door skin, as you mentioned. I settled for a 2-way kick setup, which I am pleased with, but I do dream about what you've got, here.

Just a fantastic thread, with all the photos, and great comments from others -- thanks for livin' the dream!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I will say one thing that jumped out at me was the dynamics....WOW!! It will rip your face off if you are hard on the throttle.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

David_Edwards said:


> I will say one thing that jumped out at me was the dynamics....WOW!! It will rip your face off if you are hard on the throttle.



Dynamics are good, but depth really shocked me.

I highly recommend that if any of you guys get a chance to demo the car, take it


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Hoot-
How about a TON of Fiberglass and Second Skin? You can get my old door pods if you cal the guys at AI... I left them there yesterday... Just cut your pocket and go! 

How did you handle your wires in your kicks? 


Hoot said:


> Ben-
> Would love to hear about any specific challenges/solutions you had with resonance in the doors - just gorgeous door pods, by the way.
> 
> I have a 2001 A4, and your 3-way setup was something I balked at this past summer - just more than I wanted to tackle, and I was scared about mid-bass resonance with no inner metal door skin, as you mentioned. I settled for a 2-way kick setup, which I am pleased with, but I do dream about what you've got, here.
> ...


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

With the Back Seat Down. 

ALL of the metal was PowderCoated. Which means no spray paint here... I love the details like how the H990 is mounted to the car. Screwed right to the rack.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

James and Dave-
It was great seeing you guys yesterday. I am looking forward to Jame's install log. Should be a ton of fun. 

Dave... I hope you know this mean it is on and you had better be used to winning 2nd place.  <BG>

Sorry I couldn't hang around for lunch, I ran 1 hour late all the rest of the day. 

See you soon!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

BenVollmer said:


> James and Dave-
> It was great seeing you guys yesterday. I am looking forward to Jame's install log. Should be a ton of fun.
> 
> Dave... I hope you know this mean it is on and you had better be used to winning 2nd place.  <BG>
> ...




At least time I will have some REAL competition this year...right? 
there is no way for me to get any better than to get in the deep end of the pool with the "big guns"

too bad Mr Vollmer's gene pool is a shallow wading pool

Ben...it's on like Donkey Kong!!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Great seeing all of u guys there
Bens car is super sounding and very very tight

Now lets see what we can pull off next =)


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

g0a said:


> Great seeing all of u guys there
> Bens car is super sounding and very very tight
> 
> Now lets see what we can pull off next =)


who is this?


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

ragnaroksq said:


> who is this?


That would be Joey... The other guy at the shop...


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah IM the other guy 
i handed mark tools while he built the car haha\


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

BenVollmer said:


> With the Back Seat Down.
> 
> ALL of the metal was PowderCoated. Which means no spray paint here... I love the details like how the H990 is mounted to the car. Screwed right to the rack.


Classy! :thumbsup:


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

g0a said:


> yeah IM the other guy
> i handed mark tools while he built the car haha\


lol sup joey. make sure that you guys put extra lovin on my car.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Joey...cut metal so webster has to move up in class....


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

OK, Ben... this is awesome, but where are the freaking tweets?

The crew at your installer should be building the sub setup as a new JL Stealthbox... wow...


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah ben, where are the tweets


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

David_Edwards said:


> Hey Joey...cut metal so webster has to move up in class....


Mark and I can fire up the plasma cutter on monday if u like


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i really hope you post the rebuild pics. it would be cool if you put up some original construction pics from the photo album too!


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

g0a said:


> Mark and I can fire up the plasma cutter on monday if u like


:mean:


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

m3gunner said:


> OK, Ben... this is awesome, but where are the freaking tweets?
> 
> The crew at your installer should be building the sub setup as a new JL Stealthbox... wow...


Which pair?


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

BenVollmer said:


> Which pair?


Both


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

^----------

What he said...


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

ragnaroksq said:


> :mean:


Ah dont worry ,we will take great care of you
Mark and I are very good at following your instructions and goals for getting only what you want .


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

David_Edwards said:


> Hey Joey...cut metal so webster has to move up in class....


I think my favorite part was then you asked who wrapped the subwoofer trim panel and then the look on your face when you touched it


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Ben's car doesn't use any tweets; the 3" F1's psyco-acoustically recreate the highend. This is done with special phasing and crossover points. He also had to use custom high frequency speaker cable, that was custom twisted and shielded. There is alot of time and research put into those drivers to be able to play as a midrange and tweeter. Even some minor tweaks had to be done to the speakers themselves, to be able to achieve the proper tonality and imaging. j/k


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Did it use left twist or right twist?

The guys at Stereophile say right twist is the *only* way to go...

:dead_horse:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

left twist? isn't that when you want to reverse the phasing :laugh:


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

You are correct left twist is for phasing, and right twist is for time alignment. When you use a combination of left and right twisting, you end up with a system in correct acoustical polarity perfectly time aligned!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> You are correct left twist is for phasing, and right twist is for time alignment. When you use a combination of left and right twisting, you end up with a system in correct acoustical polarity perfectly time aligned!


:laugh::gossip::laugh:


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

hehe


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

But still no photos or info on the tweets... ?

It's OK, Ben... we won't tell anyone where they are...


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

Ben-
Shoot me a PM if you get a chance - I would love to talk with you about those door pods.

Mike


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

how was FF?


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I must say that the Audi looks even better in person!!!! So Ben showed me his kicks and I didn't see any tweeters and he made no mention of where the tweeters might be


----------



## Drifticon (Nov 20, 2007)

Man that thing is simply amazing, the doors look like it was a factory option and the trunk is truly stunning. I just wish I got to stay at the shop long enough to see his face when he picked it up, that and I wish I could have gotten to help more on it lol.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Very good job on the doors man cheers! I'm about to do the same for my car as the current kicks for the midbass just don't cut it. Can you show more pictures on how you did your doors? TIA and congratulations


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Ben, 

I don't think I saw it mentioned. How's the output on the TW5s having them installed like that? I'm going to do something similar with a pair of DIYMA 12s (no FG though) and I'm curious if mounting them there eliminates some of the cabin gain, or possibly adds to it?

Patrick


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

bass_lover1 said:


> Ben,
> 
> I don't think I saw it mentioned. How's the output on the TW5s having them installed like that? I'm going to do something similar with a pair of DIYMA 12s (no FG though) and I'm curious if mounting them there eliminates some of the cabin gain, or possibly adds to it?
> 
> Patrick


Patrick-
I had Buzz and Casey from FloridaSPL.com sit in the car yesterday.... The output of the 13TW5's is AMAZING. Forget Flat or Thick, the output of those subs makes me VERY happy. Very musical. Very Nice. I had some subs facing rear ward last time, and this way is MUCH better.

HTH

Ben


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

aranthop said:


> Very good job on the doors man cheers! I'm about to do the same for my car as the current kicks for the midbass just don't cut it. Can you show more pictures on how you did your doors? TIA and congratulations


Let me see what I can digg up. You want the FG or the backside?


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

BenVollmer said:


> Patrick-
> I had Buzz and Casey from FloridaSPL.com sit in the car yesterday.... The output of the 13TW5's is AMAZING. Forget Flat or Thick, the output of those subs makes me VERY happy. Very musical. Very Nice. I had some subs facing rear ward last time, and this way is MUCH better.
> 
> HTH
> ...


Thanks Ben, that's what I'm wanting to hear.

Can't wait to get my pair of DIYMAs installed


----------



## blacksvtf03 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben that car looks awesome! Love the door panels.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Here comes the photo book from my IASCA Presentation.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Here comes the photo book from my IASCA Presentation.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

The pictures don't really do the install justice. You really need to see this car in person to really appreciate the fit and finish of every panel.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I think the wiring is my favorite part, who ever did it is AWESOME!!!! j/k hahaha

Looks good Ben, can't wait to see it in person. I especially like the new location of the subwoofers, and how they now fire foward; exactly the way in which I thought it would work best. 

Good job to all the guys at Acoustic Images!


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

car looks amazing...

a couple grammar errors you may want to fix (if it matters)..

The remote turn on fusing tab has "where", should be "were".

Under sufficient support, "where" was again used instead of "were".

kevin


----------



## Thiagocaverna (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice !!!


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow awesome work and awesome drivers! I would love to hear that setup.


----------



## akanoon (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice write up. I thought I was reading a spec at work


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

BenVollmer said:


> Let me see what I can digg up. You want the FG or the backside?


Both will be great. It will also help if you can show how you reinforced the baffles. Your car is definitely my inspiration for my install! Keep it up! BTW, would you know anybody selling his DD10s? I'm really interested. TIA


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ben,

Just a thought, my center console is a standard single-din, do you want to swap it with your center console?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ben,

Just a thought, my center console is a standard single-din, do you want to swap it with your center console?


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

aranthop said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Just a thought, my center console is a standard single-din, do you want to swap it with your center console?


Thanks for the offer.  We are doing someting special there as soon as I get funds.  Don't worry, it will be VERY slick.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

aranthop said:


> Both will be great. It will also help if you can show how you reinforced the baffles. Your car is definitely my inspiration for my install! Keep it up! BTW, would you know anybody selling his DD10s? I'm really interested. TIA


We lost a bunch of pictures, but let me see what I can find. I am not dodging, it was pretty bad, about 200 pictures got eaten by the picture monster.  

For teh TiDD5 or TiDD10, look on eBay or the Phoenix Phorums. If there is one out there, those are the two places to find them.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ben,

Any updates on your install? I'm really excited about this car. Cheers.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ben,

Any updates on your install? I'm really excited about this car. Cheers.


----------



## comm (Aug 27, 2008)

aranthop said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Any updates on your install? I'm really excited about this car. Cheers.


Looks like someone is excited about his install.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

comm said:


> Looks like someone is excited about his install.


Welcome to diyma dude


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

ragnaroksq said:


> Dynamics are good, but depth really shocked me.
> 
> I highly recommend that if any of you guys get a chance to demo the car, take it


I'm still trying to get that "impression" when tunning but can't seem to find it... 

Could you please tell us what you did to be able to pull it off? 
Second thing, do you still have depth when the driving (driver seat position is not declined)? 

Played with my RTA yesterday, it was pretty good, a small dip around 500hz... other than that, I'm pretty stuck. lol 

Thanks for your help, 
Kelvin 

PS: great install and pictures, I wish I could save this much cargo area but in Tahiti, tow trucks are pretty "rare"


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ben,

Any new update on your install?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Ben you ****, I never got to see it finished, or hear it. You need to call me sometime there buddy. lol.


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

ANDY, youve seen the build pics! to bad you havent heard it. you damn prison flea


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

TREOSOLS said:


> ANDY, youve seen the build pics! to bad you havent heard it. you damn prison flea


MARK..this is the most hacked up work you have ever done!!! LMAO!!!

YOU REALLY ARE DA OTHA SISTA!!!


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I think I just died a little inside knowing that no install I do will ever be this shamelessly perfect. It's an homage to what I thought made us old school guys great. It's totally stealthy, custom, and perfectly integrated. I am such a sucker for well planned installs that are useable and hard to steal on top of it. Top notch work. I vote this my favorite install job to date. Also, the usage of the PG MS amps doesn't hurt the cause either.

Mark


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for the compliment on the install, it's always great to hear when somone, other than the owner, enjoys the finished product. Ben's a great client, just send him pic's everday,let him know when powder coating will be finished, and last but not least don't be the one to call and tell him, "your JL 13tw5's got crushed in shipping!" thanks to Joey (GOA) for the helping hand with the back seat sub lay-up, you ready to build another one Ben? Where are the second set of tweets?


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

The car was leveled yesterday. I accidentally applied the wrong setting for DSN, so I reset the F#1 AP and started the process of retuning the car. 

Am impressed with the Mid Range Drivers. Started off tuning as a 2 way system. They actually play much lower than I expected.  

So expect more as time progresses.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

mfenske said:


> I think I just died a little inside knowing that no install I do will ever be this shamelessly perfect. It's an homage to what I thought made us old school guys great. It's totally stealthy, custom, and perfectly integrated. I am such a sucker for well planned installs that are useable and hard to steal on top of it. Top notch work. I vote this my favorite install job to date. Also, the usage of the PG MS amps doesn't hurt the cause either.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark. It is funny going to car shows and people looking at the car funny as they try to figure out what was changed in the car. I had one guy do 6 trips by before he finally asked why I was there....  And then his lights went off.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The Man the myth the legend.LOL

The audi install is nothing short of perfection. I have gone through the pics about 10 times trying to take it all in and everytime I find something else I did not notice the first time.

Someday hopefully we will be at the same show so I can see it in person and drool.

Ben-Was great getting to meet you at Texas Summer Showdown. Thanks for all the input.

Brian


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Ben, save me some seat time when i'm in ATL. would like to hear the Acura also.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

BenVollmer said:


> The car was leveled yesterday.


That part of the statement scared me at first.... :surprised:


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

scared me as well especially when he was talking about heading back home and burning the audi to the ground!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

You guys have no clue how close I was. The car was going to be used to roast marshmellows. Until i saw the tuning error. And human error.... And then I just decided to remove ALL traces of the old system, including it's tune....


----------



## caius (May 30, 2009)

Ben,

Thanks for posting all the pics specially of the IASCA photo book, there's lots to learn from that so thank you for sharing!


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

im about to cry


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

armed said:


> im about to cry


In anger? Frustration? Happiness? Yeah, I feel the same way every time I tune it.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

BenVollmer said:


> We lost a bunch of pictures, but let me see what I can find. I am not dodging, it was pretty bad, about 200 pictures got eaten by the picture monster.


Ben,

Sorry to hear about the lost photos!  If they were taken fairly recently with a Digital Camera on a Compact Flash, SD, or other memory card, Sandisk has a Photo Recovery program called "SanDisk RescuePRO Deluxe" version 4.0 that does a great job of Recovering PHOTOS off of Memory Cards...even if the Card has been formatted. Your chances of recovering photos grow slimer the longer it has been and also if you have filled the Card up completely with new photos. I have also used it to recover photos that were Deleted from My Hard Drive (I'm a Pro Photographer by Trade.)

If you can't find this program to Download, hit me up and I'll send you the CD. You get one with every Sandisk Extreme memory card you buy and I have about 30, lol!

Keep up the AWESOME work on the Audi! I'm eagerly following this thread and would love to hear your car sometime as well.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Ben,

I love the Install as well as your log book and you've given me quite a lot of ideas on how to improve my own log book for competition. I was wondering what program you use to create your logbook. 

I was also wondering where did you get the Phoenix Gold fuse panel that you have there, what model number and approximately how much it costed. Thanks a lot. 

- Keith


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

munkeeboi83 said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> I love the Install as well as your log book and you've given me quite a lot of ideas on how to improve my own log book for competition. I was wondering what program you use to create your logbook.
> 
> ...


Keith-
The program was the ever present PowerPoint.  I did it for displaying on a touch screen monitor, so that the judge can flip through the book all electronically. I do a TON of PPT for my daily job. 

The biggest thing with the rule book is organization. Look at the scoresheet for each organization you compete in. Tell your story according to the rule book and scoresheet. Less confusion for a judge and better scores for you.  

The Fuse Block is a Phoenix Gold TiDD10. AWESOME Piece. VERY HARD to find. A DD5 is easier, but expect to pay ~$200.00 for those pieces... I have a line on a few of them if you are interested.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

bbfoto said:


> Ben,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the lost photos!  If they were taken fairly recently with a Digital Camera on a Compact Flash, SD, or other memory card, Sandisk has a Photo Recovery program called "SanDisk RescuePRO Deluxe" version 4.0 that does a great job of Recovering PHOTOS off of Memory Cards...even if the Card has been formatted. Your chances of recovering photos grow slimer the longer it has been and also if you have filled the Card up completely with new photos. I have also used it to recover photos that were Deleted from My Hard Drive (I'm a Pro Photographer by Trade.)
> 
> ...


Awesome. I had a 500 GB hard Drive i kept pictures, movies, documents, etc on. And when I connected it a Windows Home Server, it added it to it's quasi RAID array. It then formatted my WHOLE hard drive.... Oops.  I got some of it back, but need a bunch more. I haven't overwrote anything yet, but just haven't had the time to do a proper recovery...


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

BenVollmer said:


> Keith-
> The program was the ever present PowerPoint.  I did it for displaying on a touch screen monitor, so that the judge can flip through the book all electronically. I do a TON of PPT for my daily job.
> 
> The biggest thing with the rule book is organization. Look at the scoresheet for each organization you compete in. Tell your story according to the rule book and scoresheet. Less confusion for a judge and better scores for you.
> ...


Thanks a lot. Power Point definitely sure is easy enough to use, but I think I might make try to make a hard copy as well just in case anything should happen at a competition or in case my laptop's batteries just all of a sudden run out. 

Hopefully I'll be making a return to the IASCA World Finals this year after a looong hiatus. No worries, I won't be competing in your class. I'll be competing in the lowly Amateur class. lol.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Keith-
AMA is where I hung out until now. It wasn't until the Acura I got sponsored by anybody. And once that happened, there was nothing holding me in AMA. Probably 95% of my gear was paid for. So If necessary, I could drop back.  

I ALWAYS keep a Hard Copy. Office Depot charged me 15.00 for the whole book bound. Stupid computers always fail at the wrong time.


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi. Congratulations for the install.

I have a question: what were the reasons to use 2 subwoofers instead of only one? Is it mostly because of the sens. of the JLs or you are running them stereo? 

My question is because I am interested in trying these subs, but would like to know if with only one I'd be successfull. My objective is hi-fi sound quality to listen to jazz.

Thanks


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Stereo. And It made my install symetrical.  Had nothing to do with sensativity of the woofers. It had everything to do with looking good. And Stereo Sub Bass.


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the response. Now It's easier to make my decision.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

BUMP !!!!!!!!! Mark is the best thing that ever stood upright in the city of mooresville NC


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

I like it a lot..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

g0a said:


> BUMP !!!!!!!!! Mark is the best thing that ever stood upright in the city of mooresville NC


What's the *other* one?  j/k

Jay


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW! the photo book hilights and already impressive install. WOW.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah... but still no tweets...


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

shhh those tweets are still a secret.
If I told where we put them id get a nasty visit from some big ass dude with a microsoft jacket


----------



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

I think I am in love


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Nah... It's LUST... :devil:

Heck, I liked it so much, I bought a pair of the 13tw5s so I can do the same thing with my A4...


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

You wanna bring your car to Hickory and Ill get it Done for you? =)


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Regrettably, it's about 2,360 miles from my house to Hickory. Still love your work, though... even if you don't install tweeters.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

I was only part of the install of the Audi. But thank you =)
I can put tweeters in your car though. 
That might make it worth the drive.=)


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

wonder where the second set of tweeters are?


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

I think everyone wonders where we put the first set =)


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

g0a said:


> I think everyone wonders where we put the first set =)


 up Marks GIGANTIC bung hole after being rodded by the 3 stooges for 2 years!!!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

g0a said:


> I think everyone wonders where we put the first set =)


_I_ think there's only one set, and I'm pretty confident they're in the kicks.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there a set? =)
I know there is some badass fiberglass work in that back seat area..
The Marky Mark and Joey Show was in full effect while the rest of the class was asleep =)


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

Ben, good to meet you this past weekend at the Greg Welch Memorial. Thanks for taking the time to do some judging, I know the guys appreciated it.

BTW, do you happen to know how to get in touch with Jeff, Walt or Jorge.

Sam


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Serious Sam said:


> Ben, good to meet you this past weekend at the Greg Welch Memorial. Thanks for taking the time to do some judging, I know the guys appreciated it.
> 
> BTW, do you happen to know how to get in touch with Jeff, Walt or Jorge.
> 
> Sam


get a facebook. they are on there as am I


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Serious Sam said:


> Ben, good to meet you this past weekend at the Greg Welch Memorial. Thanks for taking the time to do some judging, I know the guys appreciated it.
> 
> BTW, do you happen to know how to get in touch with Jeff, Walt or Jorge.
> 
> Sam


Sam-
Thanks! That is a fun show to do!  Hit me up over email and I will kick you over their contact data!

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## Audio 1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ben,

I just found this amazing thread and you are definitely a big inspiration to this A4 Avant owner. 

Best,
Buddy


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

Love it! Thank you!

...

Soooo... where's the tweets?


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

The tweeters were in the kicks. The car just recently had some updates done, so I'm not sure if the tweeters are still in the kicks. I know that the Alpine/Scan Speaks have been replaced with Arc Blacks and the Phoenix Gold amps have been replaced with Arc Audio KS amps.


----------

